# First time hatching!



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

I am preparing to order some Lavender Orp hatching eggs! Does anyone have any "I wish I'd known that before" type of advice?? I have been doing my research but I thought I'd post as a final step!! I will probably order the eggs this weekend. I am borrowing an incubator from a friend! 

Thank you!!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Have the incubator running for several days at the proper temps, and humidity , then figure out what changes will be needed for the final humidity. 
Here in Colorado, with no humidity to speak of, keeping things constant can be a challenge.


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

That is a great idea. And not one I ever would've thought of on my own! I have read that opening the incubator should be kept to a minimum...especially once they begin to hatch. Getting it set and ready before hand and figuring out what changes I may need to make prior to having the eggs will allow me to leave it closed as continuously as possible! Once the first chick hatches, how long will she be able to stay in the incubator? (Again, trying to minimize the number of times I open and close it.)


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I keep in 24-48 hrs, as long as there is room for them, mine gets crowded with 82 eggs at a time. Others say 3 days....


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

The incubator I am using holds 50 eggs and I will be (attempting to) hatch 20. So, hopefully that will leave plenty of room. This morning I read a piece that said the chicks could survive 3-4 days in the incubator but I feel like that is too long! I will probably plan on opening once after 24 hours or so and moving any of the chicks that have hatched into the brooder at that time. Thanks!!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Good luck! It's my first te hatching too! I have a small incubator & only hatching 9! It's my day 10 today so I wi be candling the eggs later! Nervous & excited! 
Let us know how you get on


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you! Good luck...I will be looking forward to seeing pictures of your chicks! I am so excited to get my whole process started, I can hardly stand it!!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

It's the not knowing I cnt stand! If they will hatch or not! You will be sure to have some chicks with 50! I will let you know if u can see any in the eggs tonight! It's exciting isn't it! Are you using your own chickens eggs?


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

This time I'm ordering Lavender Orpington eggs. I already have five Buff Orps that are all ladies. This Thursday I'm going to pick up a 3 month old Buff Orp Roo for my girls, though! So I will be hatching some of their eggs after these are done! Eeek!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We have lavender orps, my hens and roo are from The Fancy Chick imported. But my rooster just hurt his leg .... We did just cross him with out blk hen, then those chicks will go back to a
Lav roo to have better stock. You have to breed black back in every few generations, as we have reAd. Try and start with some lavender blk splits. They will appear blk, but both have the lav gene, then crossing those, you will get 50/50 split on blk and lav chicks.


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

I have been reading about crossing the black with blue or lavender! Eventually I would love to have buff, lavender, black and blue. But I want a roo for each so that is going to be a while...I plan on building a separate coop for each color. I am worried about that many roosters fighting!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Black and blue can both use a blue roo, so that is one less pen you need, if you don't mind some splash chicks too.


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

Not at all! That is good to know. I'm going to get my buffs and lavenders all set up and, as soon as they are four months old, the lady is going to come out and do their test and walk-through at the farm so I will be NPIP certified. I wonder if they're going to allow me to sell chicks and eggs at the farmers market this summer.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We can in Texas without NPIP. We get PT tested by the state for free. And the animal health commission then inspects and charges a $30 for me, but fee changes based on flock size.


----------

